# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] προβλημα με κασσετοφωνο

## κιτσον

καλησπερα, εχω ενα στερεο, αιβα. καλος ηχος, απλα ακουω και κασσετες. ναι ναι μου αρεσουν. το θεμα είανι οτι πηγα να το δοκιμασω. προσφατα το απεκτησα. ολα παιζουν καλά, ομως η κασσετα και στις δυο θήκες παει καπως αργα. ελάχιστα. με αποτέλεσμα να βαθαίνει λίγο η φωνή και ολα τα τραγουδια να ναι πιο αργα από το κανονικό. όχι πολύ αλλά όμως το καταλαβαίνεις. τι με συμβουλεύετε να κάνω' '΄΄΄΄////ευχαριστω

----------


## eebabs2000

Καλησπέρα, αν είναι στην εγγύηση καλύτερα να το πας πίσω να το κοιτάξουν, αλλιώς κοίταξε μήπως έχει χαλαρούς ιμάντες. Επίσης αν το ανοίξεις θα δεις πίσω από το σύστημα που διαβάζει την κασσέτα έχει κάτι τριμεράκια, προσπάθησε να τα ρυθμίσεις ώστε να ακούγεται σωστά. Πριν απ' όλα όμως δοκίμασε και με άλλη κασσέτα μήπως αυτή είναι έτσι γραμμένη...

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

Να προτείνω να βρεις τα τραγούδια στο νετ και να τα γράψεις σε cd ή θα με κράξεις; (άσχετα με το αν θα διορθώσεις το κασετόφωνο ή όχι)

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα φιλε Αργυρη. Αλλαξε ελαστικους ιμαντες (λαστιχακια) να δεις πως θα παει. Δεν ξερω ομως αν θα βρεις.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος.

----------


## κιτσον

> Καλησπέρα, αν είναι στην εγγύηση καλύτερα να το πας πίσω να το κοιτάξουν, αλλιώς κοίταξε μήπως έχει χαλαρούς ιμάντες. Επίσης αν το ανοίξεις θα δεις πίσω από το σύστημα που διαβάζει την κασσέτα έχει κάτι τριμεράκια, προσπάθησε να τα ρυθμίσεις ώστε να ακούγεται σωστά. Πριν απ' όλα όμως δοκίμασε και με άλλη κασσέτα μήπως αυτή είναι έτσι γραμμένη...


ευχαριστω. λαστιχακια που θα βρω όμως

----------


## κιτσον

φιλοι μου οκ  με τα cd προφανως μπορώ και να μην το χρησιμοποιώ. απλά χρησιμοποιώ κασσέτες από ψώνιο και αναμνήσεις. και επιπλέον θέλω τα μηχανήματα μου να λειτουργούν κανονικά και πλήρως. λαστιχάκια που θα βρω///???

----------


## ggr

Τι ειδους ειναι ακριβως το κασετοφωνο? φορητο, μινι η ντεκ?

----------


## κιτσον

ειναι σε  στερεο στυλ. οχι ntek αυτα ππου εχουν ενα σώμα με  ξεχωριστα δυο ηχεία. απλό στερεο. με ραδιο σιντι κασετα

----------


## eebabs2000

Ιμάντες θα βρεις σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών. Μερικά μπορεί να έχουν ακόμη...

----------


## marios814

θελω να πιστευω οτι στο εμποριο θα υπαρχουν ακομη μοτερακια για κασσετοφωνα. Θα χρειαστεις ενα για αντικατασταση. Προσοχη ομως θα χρειαστει να ελεγξεις αν ειναι αριστεροστροφο η δεξιοστροφο.  Ελεγξε επισης να του δωσεις στροφες στο ιδιο απο το τριμερ που εχει πανω στο σωμα του- μια τρυπα καλυμενη με μαυρο καουτσουκ- στο αντιθετο ακρο απο το αξωνακι του. Θεωριτικα θελει και λαστιχακια μεταδωσης γιατι απο τον χρονο σιγουρα θα εχουν ξεραθει. Ολα αυτα βεβαια με την προυποθεση οτι δεν φταιει κατι αλλο. πχ κανα  ραουλο η επισης καμια κασετα.

----------


## agis68

σίγουρα ο Μπουριώτης γλάδστωνος 4 έχει λαστιχάκια απο πολλά μοντέλλα

----------


## κιτσον

> σίγουρα ο Μπουριώτης γλάδστωνος 4 έχει λαστιχάκια απο πολλά μοντέλλα


αντικατασταση σε ιμαντες από παλια κασσετοφωνα που έχω γίνεται΄/// η πρέπι να πάω το παλιό να μου δώσουν ένα ίδιο

----------


## κιτσον

αντικατασταση σε ιμαντες από παλια κασσετοφωνα που έχω γίνεται΄/// η πρέπι να πάω το παλιό να μου δώσουν ένα ίδιο

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Να πας το παλιό.

----------

